# Jeez what next.



## Drone_pilot (Jul 18, 2005)

i thought the Mac 10 was a small machine gun till i saw this.

small gun


----------



## Eagledriver (Jul 18, 2005)

Holy Moley, Talk about yer little. uzi,uzi,


----------

